# string literal too long was tun ?



## Kill3Rb34n (31. Jan 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

habe grad ein kleines Problem und zwar möchte ein einen String, der den Inhalt von über 4500 Zeichen hat in eine Oracle DB einlesen. Nun bekam ich die Meldung string literal too long. Also denke ich mal der Inhalt eines Strings ist nur begrenzt. Wie kann ich nun dies auf einen anderen Weg schaffen ?

Tut mit Leid ich bin wirklich absoluter Anfänger, bin erst seid 2 Wochen am Programmieren.


Ich bin über jede ausführliche Hilfe dankbar......


----------



## DTR (31. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

ich kann mir vorstellen, das es an dem DAtenbankfeld liegt. Überprüfe mal, ob das eine Begrenzung hat und ob du sie hochsetzen kannst. Ansonsten kannst du versuchen den String irgendwie in mehrere von einer zulässigen Länge aufzuteilen

Gruß
DTR


----------



## Kill3Rb34n (31. Jan 2005)

Das Datenbankfeld ist vom Typ long.

Von daher sollte es damit keine Probleme geben, da ja genug Platz zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Jockel (31. Jan 2005)

Long ist doch eigentlich ein Datentyp für Zahlen, oder ist das bei Oracle anders? Ansonsten vielleicht mal BLOB als Datentyp ausprobieren.


----------



## foobar (31. Jan 2005)

> Nun bekam ich die Meldung string literal too long. Also denke ich mal der Inhalt eines Strings ist nur begrenzt.


Der Datentyp Long kann Daten mit einer Länge bis zu 2 Gig aufnehmen, daß sollte also nicht das Problem sein.

Wie greifst du denn auf die DB zu?
Poste doch mal den relevanten Code.


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Jan 2005)

LONG  	
Character data of variable length
but now deprecated 

könnte am Treiber liegen?

lieber CLOB verwenden


----------



## Kill3Rb34n (31. Jan 2005)

also soweit ich meine es it bei oracle nur möglich einen string mit einer länge von 4000 Zeichen einzulesen. Und das ist halt mein Problem.

Ich habe das ganze jetzt per Substring porbiert aber das scheint auch nicht richtig zu funktionieren.



```
message = message + "\n"+ line;
String message2 = message.substring(2000);
```


----------



## Kill3Rb34n (31. Jan 2005)

Wenn ich CLOB verwende, steht mir dann auch eine ähnliche Funktion wie ein Search-String zur Verfügung ??

Also das ich in meinem Datenfeld nach bestimmten Begriffen suchen kann ?


----------



## Stefan1200 (1. Feb 2005)

Ich verschiebe das mal in den Datenbanken Bereich...


----------



## Kill3Rb34n (1. Feb 2005)

Also wenn ich bei der Oracle Datenbank CLOB als Datentyp verwende, wird die Länge auf 4000 Zeichen limitiert.

Ich hab nun im Netz gefunden, dass man es wohl in mehrere VARCHAR2 aufteilen kann mit jeweils 4000 Zeichen.

Ich habe aber absolut keine Idee wie ich dieses machen soll.

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------

